
An Unsettling New Theory: There Is No Swing Voter - atombender
https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/02/06/rachel-bitecofer-profile-election-forecasting-new-theory-108944
======
downerending
She's not wrong, but I suspect that most of this is conventional wisdom among
political insiders. They will publicly dissemble of course, but everyone knows
that the party out of power generally gains seats in an off-year election.
Etc.

That said, people _do_ change parties. It would be interesting to have a deep
study of the reasons why. (I have my theories...)

